# Die letzten Zeichen eines Strings



## MarkHH (20. Feb 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe fünf Strings, die alle länger als 15 Zeichen sind. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die letzten  neun Zeichen abschneiden kann, um sie weiterzuverarbeiten??

Z. B.:

String s = "Hundeschnauze";
String s1 = "eschnauze";

Vielen Dank Mark


----------



## MarcB (20. Feb 2009)

```
String s1 = s.substring(s.length() - 9, s.length());
```


----------



## HannsW (20. Feb 2009)

MarcB hat gesagt.:


> ```
> String s1 = s.substring(9, s.length());
> ```


das dürfte aber nen Fehler geben, denn DU möchtest ab neunter Stelle  die gesamte Stringlänge ausschenieden.

```
String s1 = s.substring(9)
```
Sollte gehen


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (20. Feb 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:


> das dürfte aber nen Fehler geben, denn DU möchtest ab neunter Stelle  die gesamte Stringlänge ausschenieden.
> 
> ```
> String s1 = s.substring(9)
> ...



Du machst aber denselben Fehler. ;-)

Mein Versuch:


```
String s = "Hundeschnauze";
		
		if ( s.length() >= 9 ) {
			System.out.println( s.substring( s.length()-9 ) );
		}
```


----------



## HannsW (20. Feb 2009)

Mostly_Harmless hat gesagt.:


> Du machst aber denselben Fehler. ;-)
> 
> Mein Versuch:
> 
> ...


Glaube ich nicht.


> *substring*
> public String substring(int beginIndex)
> Returns a new string that is a substring of this string. The   substring begins with the character at the specified index and   extends to the end of this string.   Examples:"unhappy".substring(2) returns "happy"
> "Harbison".substring(3) returns "bison"
> ...


Du musst unterscheiden, was man machen will:
- Ab Stelle n m Zeichen auschneiden
dann nimmt man s.substr( int begin,  int end )
Wobei DU achten musst, daß end nicht NACH dem Ende liegt.
Aber den REST eines Stringes ist .siehe oben


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (20. Feb 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:


> Du musst unterscheiden, was man machen will:



Ganz genau! 



> substring
> public String substring(int beginIndex)
> Returns a new string that is a substring of this string. The substring begins with the character at the specified index and extends to the end of this string.



=> 
	
	
	
	





```
String s1 = s.substring(9);
```
 liefert den Teilstring AB dem 9. Zeichen.



MarkHH hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die letzten  neun Zeichen abschneiden kann, um sie weiterzuverarbeiten??



=> Er will aber die letzten 9 Zeichen des Strings haben.


```
s.substring( x );
```

ist dasselbe wie:


```
s.substring( x, s.length() );
```



HannsW hat gesagt.:


> Glaube ich nicht.



Dann probier's halt aus.


----------



## HannsW (21. Feb 2009)

@Mostly_Harmless:

```
s.substring( x, s.length() );
```
Da war ein Brett vor dem Kopf: ich hatte die Bedeuting des  zweiten param "endsWith" mit "howManyChars" verwechselt


----------

